# Is this fever coat? If not, then what?



## Ferrali

These are my new foster kittens. They are four weeks old and I had never seen this coloring before. Two of the kittens have black heads, legs, and tails but gray bodies. Is this fever coat? If not, what will this look like when they grow up? What's the term for this coloring? The other two siblings not shown in the photo are tabbies. Thanks!


----------



## Ferrali

Here's another photo of one. She has faint stripes on her legs.


----------



## Jetlaya67

A smoke, maybe? I think they are beautiful! Hopefully someone else can give you more insight.


----------



## TabbCatt

I've no clue, but I truly love them! How beautiful they are!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Could be a smoke, where individual hairs are bicolored. Does the tabby pattern become more prevalent if you pet them backwards or upstream? But it does kind of look like a fever coat to me. It'll be interesting to see what happens next. Beautiful.


----------



## Jenny bf

I've never seen colouring like this, they are gorgeous!


----------



## kbear

i had never heard of fever coat before so i looked at some pictures. it looks like that this may be the case with your kittens. it will eventually go away which is too bad because it looks really cool! or those may just be very unusual kittens..


----------



## catloverami

It looks like a fever coat, but often smoke coats in kitten do show some tabby barring. If you part the hair a smoke coat is white band next to the skin. If there's no white, then I'd say it's fever coat.


----------



## BotanyBlack

I would guess fever coat myself on this one. Takes awhile for it to grow out too.


----------



## doodlebug

Another vote for fever coat.


----------



## spirite

I have no idea, but they're really striking!


----------

